# Algae in Mata Mata tank



## sidewinder

Hi, I,m having lots of algae in my Mata Mata tank, could you tell me what’s the best thing to put in the tank to keep it under control, thank you for your help,


----------



## LiasisUK

Usually to do with too much light; so either limit the hours of light it is on per day and also make sure it is not in direct sun from a window. 8 to 10 hours is fine, 12 hours can be too much at times. 

Next most common cause is excess nitrates in the water, so do a water test and a water change. Make sure you have a filter rated for 3 times the volume of the aquarium, as turtles are much messier than fish.


----------



## sidewinder

LiasisUK said:


> Usually to do with too much light; so either limit the hours of light it is on per day and also make sure it is not in direct sun from a window. 8 to 10 hours is fine, 12 hours can be too much at times.
> 
> Next most common cause is excess nitrates in the water, so do a water test and a water change. Make sure you have a filter rated for 3 times the volume of the aquarium, as turtles are much messier than fish.


Thank you for reply, the nitrates are okay, lights are on 8 hours a day, and the tank is not in sunlight,I was thinking what could I put in to eat the algae thank you


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Agree with the above, but just wondered which sort of lights you have as to whether that is causing the algae?


----------



## LiasisUK

Could be too high phosphate, add a phosphate absorber to the filter. Something like Fluval Clearmax.


----------

